# 2.5Xtreme for Series 2?



## devinpitcher (Dec 26, 2010)

Hey guys, new to the Tivo scene here. I picked up a used 80Gb Series 2 on Craigslist fr $10, and I'm loving it. It comes with a few weeks of service left, and I really like it, and plan to get my own service plan. I did read about this 2.5Xtreme to gain access to a bash prompt and to be able to install hacks and what not. How can this be done? The last posts I found about it were in 2002, and I can't seem to find a download link to the ISO. Anybody have any tips how to come across it?


----------



## StanSimmons (Jun 10, 2000)

2.5xtreme is very out of date.

You want the "Zipper". Search for it here in the TiVo Underground.

If it is a Standalone S2 TiVo instead of a DirecTV S2 TiVo, then you want the "Sapper". Links also available here in the TiVo Underground.


----------



## devinpitcher (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks a lot! I'll take a look now.

I figured it was out of date, as the last posts I found were 2002.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

2.5Xtreme was the first hack for the series 1 DirecTivos that enabled the 2nd tuner and made it active by flashing the PROM (the original S1 DTivos had two tuners but only one of them was functional). It was made obsolete when OS version 3.1 for the DTivos was released.


----------



## devinpitcher (Dec 26, 2010)

Well, I don't think I'll be able to do this.....

I didn't know this series (2.5) required a PROM hack, which I am incapable of doing.

Is there a 'software' way to do it?


----------



## StanSimmons (Jun 10, 2000)

What is the make and model of your TiVo?


----------



## devinpitcher (Dec 26, 2010)

Tivo TDC540080


----------



## StanSimmons (Jun 10, 2000)

The bad news is that a prom hack is required for the 540xxx and newer SA TiVos.

The good news is that you can easily pull shows off and put shows on your TiVo with free software available in the "TiVo Home Media Features & TiVoToGo" section of this forum.


----------



## devinpitcher (Dec 26, 2010)

Well, maybe this won't work then. I'd like to do it, but I don't feel like paying the $109 for the service, and while $18 to do it myself is tempting, I don;t have the proper experience and equipment to desolder and resolder the socket back on after I remove the old PROM from the board.

Thats the only way? At this point, it seems it would be a better idea to just get an HD capable Tivo and do this PROM, seeing as SD on a 720p TV is kinda silly. I just figured for $10, it would be easy to hack around with.


----------

